# Concertina Cab Blinds



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

Hello everyone.

Question; has anyone retro fitted concertina cab blinds to their MH cab? Our new MH (when the house and it's contents are sold along with the car and motorbike) is going to be on a 2006 Peugot Boxer. 

Or does anybody have these blinds fitted in their motorhome?

If so is the view out of the windows diminshed when they are pulled back?

Regards Gibbo


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

do you mean the ones that pull up from the bottom? If so we have them on the screen. very handy but make the a piller wider and so the blind spot larger. You are suposed to put the side runners down when travelling but i leave them up because they rattle when on the move.
Do not have them on side windows but have seen them and they look ok


Dave p


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The front blinds were fitted by Adria. The door blinds were purchased cheap from ebay. They were easy to fit, work well and do not restrict vision. However they are rather flimsy in construction.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Mine were factory fitted and concertina across the windscreen and seperate ones for quarter light and pass\driver windows. When they are pulled back they go into a fitting and cannot be seen at all. What can be seen is the flexiable rod across the top of the window which is lower than the top of the window and another rod near the botom which has no bearing on vision. Top one for me was irksome until I dropped my seat a bit and now it is almost a non event. But they do save a lot of sodding about when you stop. 1 minute job to to the lot.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Gibbo,
They were fitted as standard to the motorhome we had. I know that people have said that they did restrict vision but I never found that to be a problem. However, it was the only motorhome we have had so I cannot compare it to anything else. They were very easy to remove, and refit, and remove, and refit ~~~~~~ :roll: 
Norman


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I have seen them done

See here

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/remi_blinds.htm

and

http://www.motorcaravanmagazine.co.uk/advice/accessories/151664/fitting-remis-cab-blinds.html

good luck

Steve


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 21, 2006)

I bought the whole kit and kiboodle from Remis 2 years ago and fitted them myself in a Saturday morning, and that included 2 trips to D.I.Y shops searching for an angled screw driver to fit the centre stay for the bottom rail, (Renault) as the rake of the screen prevented any other method of attachment.
After Gaslow and a solar Panel, the 3rd best addition to me van.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

tresrikay said:


> I bought the whole kit and kiboodle from Remis 2 years ago and fitted them myself in a Saturday morning, and that included 2 trips to D.I.Y shops searching for an angled screw driver to fit the centre stay for the bottom rail, (Renault) as the rake of the screen prevented any other method of attachment.
> After Gaslow and a solar Panel, the 3rd best addition to me van.


I'll second that, tresrikay, even down to your order of 'best additions'.
But the side window fittings DO restrict your view of the driver's door mirror somewhat - especially (or perhaps 'only') if you drive with the seat well back. I have to lean forward slightly to get a full view of the mirror, but my wife, who drives with the steering wheel pressed firmly into her stomach, says she has a perfect sight-line. I wouldn't be without them. Dragging a curtain round the windscreen after you've got used to Remis cab blnds is somewhat agricultural ! And it gets rid of that confounded curtain draped round the back of your neck when you sit the the swivelled cab seat!


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

We splashed out when buying our Morello and went for the Seitz blinds. No more silver screens to cart about, and find storage for. Oh and sticking those suckers to the inside of the windows...no more. All we do now is twist the rear view mirror and pull the blinds out, dead easy and quick.




























They appear to have some sort of Thinsulate(sp) insulation between the blinds. We've camped over Christmas/New Year and didn't notice any cold from the cab.

The only draw back is that from the drivers seat the blind cassette does obscure about half of the lower mirror, but all the other mirrors are unobstructed.

PS. These images are not our van, but ones Rex sent us whilst we were deliberating.


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 21, 2006)

time-traveller said:


> tresrikay said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the whole kit and kiboodle from Remis 2 years ago and fitted them myself in a Saturday morning, and that included 2 trips to D.I.Y shops searching for an angled screw driver to fit the centre stay for the bottom rail, (Renault) as the rake of the screen prevented any other method of attachment.
> ...


This is not a problem on a Renault as I think the mirrors are at a much wider angle.
I have tried the seats in all sorts of positions and the mirrors are never hindered by the blinds.
I have camped in -10 and still not needed outside blinds, but condensation is a bit if a pain.


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone, very helpful. I think the best thing to do is to try and find a Puegot Boxer that has them fitted.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Tresrikay said


> I have camped in -10 and still not needed outside blinds, but condensation is a bit if a pain.


So in fact you DO need external insulation screens/blinds as they ARE condensation STOPPERS!


----------



## tresrikay (Nov 21, 2006)

UncleNorm said:


> Tresrikay said
> 
> 
> > I have camped in -10 and still not needed outside blinds, but condensation is a bit if a pain.
> ...


I find that a leather sponge is a lot cheaper than outside screens, and all M/Hs with them tend to leave them on all day as well ......... My vans cab is part of the lounge so why would I want to keep it shrouded all day? Rather spend 2 minutes with a cloth or leather, next morning anytime.... so long as Im toasty in the evening.


----------

